# think it's time to divorce



## Karynica (Oct 30, 2013)

my husband and I have been married 11 years. This is his first marriage and my third. I guess I wasn't meant to be a wife. My husband hasn't worked in 5 years and I have been the sole breadwinner. He smokes a pack of cigarettes a day, is still in bed and it's 3:57pm, and the house is a mess. Why do I even keep going in this so called relationship? I'm tired of raising a baby who is living in a mans body. I'm so tired


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

If you want any input, you'll have to give more info. If you want to vent, that's fine too. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

